# how long does it take for DBS forms to come back



## TWoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

We started the initial process last month and things seem to be moving very well our LA seem to be very on the ball which is great for us, we have had our medicals done, and DBS forms, our references have filled in there forms, and so have our work, so its just a waiting game now for them to get everything back, does anyone now how long it took for the DBS forms to come back its been just over a week that our LA sent them off? 

Thanks xx


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Ours went in mid October mine came at the end of Jan and hubby's this week!


----------



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

my dh came back within 2 weeks, mine about 6 weeks, all the best!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Depends how quick your police force are with the advanced part. Ours took about 7 weeks (sent in Oct) other couples on our prep sent at the same time from another area still hadn't had theirs back in Feb (will find out at the weekend if they have them yet)! You can escalate it after 2 months but not sure if that actually does anything. 

I know others have had them back within a few weeks. It can be a bit of a lottery, fingers crossed yours don't take that long!


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Ours went in the beginning of December and are still not back! We have escalated it which means they write to the police and ask for response within 10 working days.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We escalated hubby's weeks ago, they get two weeks to come back then a further two weeks before the police can be chased directly!


----------



## TWoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your replies, just after I wrote the post they called to say we should hear back in about5 weeks, and we have also been booked on for our 4 course days which will be in a couple of weeks


----------

